# [Kaufberatung] Kraken x31 oder Corsair H80iV2



## bitknight (12. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe das Phanteks Enthoo Evolv Shift Gehäuse und suche eine passende Lösung.
Ich lege mehr wert auf Silent als auf OC und will auch kein OC machen.

Jetzt frag ich mich, welcher der beiden Kühler besser ist, der NZXT Kraken X31 oder Corsair H80i V2 AIO Kühler.
Vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch und es gibt ne andere AIO die besser ist oder ihr Luftkühlung sogar.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Danke


----------



## DerAktive (12. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

das kommt ganz auf deinen Prozessor an.  Ich denke bei dem AiO Format wäre ein Luftkühler klüger, da dieser mehr Oberfläche hat. Bei der AiO hat man halt eine schönere Optik!
Wenn, dann würde ich es mit der NZXT probieren, da dort die Lüfter viel leiser sind, als bei der Corsair H80i V2. Meiner Meinung nach liegt die "vernünftige Untergrenze" der AiO bei 240mm, da diese bei der Größe meistens besser sind als ein Luftkühler.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Möglichst leise und billig: Luftkühler
Leise und "teurer", dafür bessere Optik: AiO

MfG

DerAktive


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Dezember 2017)

Arbeitskollege hatte vor kurzem mir so eine ähnliche Frage gestellt.
AIOs sind einfach auf lange sicht ihr Geld nicht wert.
(Schaut euch mal die Preis an, eine Kraken X62 kostet fast 160 euro …..)
Wenn man einen Alu Radiator mit einem Kupferkern Cpukühler paart, was wird da wohl passieren?
Auch wenn der Hersteller schreibt, dass dem Kühlmittel Korrosionsschutz beigefügt wurde. Das Verlangsamt den Prozess nur. Von den verbauten Pumpen möchte ich gar nicht reden.Wichtig sind diese aber alle mal, denn ohne funktionierender Pumpe ist die grundlegende Funktion einer Wakue nicht gewährleistet.Wenn einem der Anblick eines Noctua D15 oder vergleichbaren, zu hässlich ist dann eben → Costom Wakue. 

Wenn man unbedingt Wakue haben will dann eine richtig, und wenn wieder gejammert wird ,dass ist soooo teuer. Rechnet es euch durch. Cpu only mit einem 280er oder 240er in einem Bundel mit einer akzeptablen Pumpe geht je nach Sockel und Radiator so an die 120 – 200 euro und weiter !- Imo ist bei Aquatuning abverkauf, die sind im bundel gerade sehr günstig (Aquatuning Phobya kits  -  Phobya Pure Performance | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany)
Radiatoren sind dann aus Kupfer und die CPU-Kühler kann man auch wieder verwenden(Meist Kupferkern mit Delrin-Deckel) !
Ergo spaart man sich auf lange sicht Geld.
Ne fixe AIO kann man einfach entsorgen!


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du einen leisen Wasserkasten haben willst, nimm den Silent Loop.
Beim Kraken kannst du den Lüfter wegwerfen, denn der taugt nichts. Das gleiche gilt für Corsair.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Dezember 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du einen leisen Wasserkasten haben willst, nimm den Silent Loop.
> Beim Kraken kannst du den Lüfter wegwerfen, denn der taugt nichts. Das gleiche gilt für Corsair.



Silent Loop? Ich habe die Dinger in 5 verschiedenen Rechnern verbaut und durfte 3 davon nach 3 bis 5 Monaten wegen Geräuschen wieder ausbauen.
Die wurden reklamiert und es gab das Geld zurück, in 2 von den Rechnern kommt nun je eine Eisbear mit 280 mm Radiator zum Einsatz und in Rechner #3 durfte ich wieder auf Luft umbauen.
Ich lese auch öfters, dass die Pumpen relativ schnell Geräusche machen und würde das Ding nicht mehr wirklich empfehlen. 
Das die Pumpe Geräusche entwickelt kommt mir für eine Empfehlung viel zu oft vor.


----------

